# Wedding Afghan finally given to my daughter and son in law!



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

I posted a picture of this a few weeks ago without the border on it. It is now complete and on my daughter's king size bed. She sent me this picture.


----------



## ozziedee (May 11, 2011)

What a beautiful work of art i'm sure they love it.
Ozziedee


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

You should be so proud of yourself, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Lulu2 (Jun 21, 2013)

whodlum said:


> I posted a picture of this a few weeks ago without the border on it. It is now complete and on my daughter's king size bed. She sent me this picture.


That is absolutely beautiful!! And what an heirloom it will be! I am sure many generations to come will cherish the beautiful work that you did. :thumbup:


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

My goodness that is gorgeous! What a labor of love, Im sure your daughter will cherish it!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow! This afghan is beautiful! A true family heirloom to be cherished!


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Exquisite


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

What a stunning Afghan.Fabulous work. Well done to you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Lulu2 said:


> That is absolutely beautiful!! And what an heirloom it will be! I am sure many generations to come will cherish the beautiful work that you did. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: I agree.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Magnificent work and gift. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Wonderful work!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Absolutely stunning . Well done


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh wow, oh wow, oh wow!!! That is beyond exquisite!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Congratulations !! A real labour of love ! It looks amazing !


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh my! That must have been difficult to handle! Stunning!


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

Absolutely stunning. Will be well used and treasured.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

So beautiful, hope they haven't got a dog or cat jumping up,


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

OMG! That is super gorgeous! A real show stopper & one of the prettiest afghans I've ever seen. A true family heirloom to be cherished & treasured by your family.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

That's beautiful. A real treasure. Some of you knitting
ladies must have the patience of Job. I will have to stick
to crochet as it is much faster for me.
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## hiak (Mar 20, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful! x


----------



## okruger (Mar 2, 2015)

What a wonderfull beautiful bedspread - just fallen in Love with it !


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A masterpiece heirloom. Thanks for sharing. Love the border.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh. Wow. What a beautiful labor of love.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

That's stunning. A new family heirloom . &#128512;&#128077;


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh My Goodness. You are such a talented lady. That Afghan is so beautiful.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Absolutely fabulous :-D :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm speechless . That is amazing. Can I ask how long it took you.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Absolutely magnificent !!!


----------



## Teuchter (Jul 15, 2014)

WOW, perfectly done and indeed a labour of love.

How many stitches in a row and did you use circular needles to hold them all? Mind boggling!!!!!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

That is absolutely stunning! Just beautiful!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

That is amazing!!!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

That is a work of art!


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful work...love it..


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

The beauty of this takes my breath away! I can only imagine the hours of work (and love) that went into the making of this gorgeous blanket.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

WOW! IT IS STUNNING!!!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh that's just gorgeous!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Wonderful! I'm sure they'll treasure it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous and beautiful knitting :thumbup:


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow! That's a very impressive piece of work.... gorgeous! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow!!!! Clever you!!! That is stunning, you are so talented. I am in awe! Wonderful. xx


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

WOW.. Gorgeous.. :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Oops..


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Wow is all I can say - what a beautiful family heirloom... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

What everyone else said-beyond words-sure hope it is cherished...


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow!! That's absolutely beautiful. What a labour of love and wonderful heirloom that is.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful, such a gorgeous heirloom.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

It is absolutely awesome!


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Amazing !


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Wow! just WOW!


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> So beautiful, hope they haven't got a dog or cat jumping up,


They have a little dog that jumps on the bed in the morning so they can't keep it on their bed all the time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just amazing. What a beautiful photo for you to see it in its splendor and thank you for sharing it. A lot of work went into it and you deserve some BRAVOS.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I'm speechless . That is amazing. Can I ask how long it took you.


It took about a year, but I wasn't working on it all the time.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

I think this is absolutely amazing. Hours & hours of work. What a credit to you.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Teuchter said:


> WOW, perfectly done and indeed a labour of love.
> 
> How many stitches in a row and did you use circular needles to hold them all? Mind boggling!!!!!


I'm not sure how many stitches. I used 46", sz7 needles and worsted yarn. It's about 6' wide. Each row took about an hour.


----------



## Jawetz (Sep 6, 2015)

Wow! Truly stunning -- a work of art and love.


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Its just lovely. All that work you have put into making such a beautiful item. Well done you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

whodlum said:


> I posted a picture of this a few weeks ago without the border on it. It is now complete and on my daughter's king size bed. She sent me this picture.


OH! How wonderful! What a beautiful Tree of Life afghan!

She will treasure it and I am sure it will become a family heirloom. Did you put your name on it anywhere? What a glorious afghan!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

That is absolutely stunning! A family heirloom for sure! You should be so very proud of creating such a work of art.

Thank you for sharing the photo.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh my goodness, this is like totally AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## ccmjwb (Feb 3, 2014)

Did you have a pattern or just use cables you liked? That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Beautifully done Tree of Life afghan. Perhaps it will become a family heirloom. Nice!


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Just everything! You are too good for words.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

That is jaw dropping amazing!


----------



## lilpig (Nov 8, 2011)

Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

whodlum said:


> They have a little dog that jumps on the bed in the morning so they can't keep it on their bed all the time.


Suggest to her she can buy a bigger than the bed top, cotton sheet to lay on top of the bedspread. Take it off when she wants to show it off. Heavy cotton works best and can be washed easily. Be a shame to hide the spread, its so beautiful!


----------



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

GREAT project! Well done!!!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> Oh wow, oh wow, oh wow!!! That is beyond exquisite!


AGREED! There aren't words adequate to describe......... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

What a Gorgeous Heirloom you have created :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is stunning! One very lucky daughter and son-in-law!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

That is amazing .....so beautiful


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Stunning and certainly will become an heirloom! Gorgeous work!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Gorgeous....


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Magnificent &#128149;&#128077;


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

That is beautiful! I am about to start a Tree of Life afghan for my niece's wedding, but your version is so wonderful. I will have to think about modifying the pattern as you have done to make something unique. Thank you for sharing your beautiful work and inspiring us.


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow! It is gorgeous! Your daughter and son in law must be thrilled with it!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

OMG! This is gorgeous and a piece of art. Consider entering it in a competition. :thumbup:


----------



## Hanner4 (Aug 7, 2014)

So beautiful!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## marilynfilter (Jan 13, 2016)

whodlum said:


> I posted a picture of this a few weeks ago without the border on it. It is now complete and on my daughter's king size bed. She sent me this picture.


What a wonderful gift. Sure they love it. Marilyn


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh how beautiful! You did a magnificent job on it! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Stunning and love in every stich, I am sure!


whodlum said:


> I posted a picture of this a few weeks ago without the border on it. It is now complete and on my daughter's king size bed. She sent me this picture.


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

How lovely. What a treasure for them!


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

This is marvelous.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful. I am curious of the border I would love to know how it was done.


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

That is gorgeous! It's a real work of art.


----------



## MERRYJACK66 (Aug 4, 2015)

your daughter must know how much she is loved.One of the most beautiful afghan I've ever seen. Congratulations!


----------



## roz franklin (Jul 30, 2011)

That is really beautiful . Did you do it in strips or all in one. Did you use a or just use your own ideas. I want to make my grandaughters afghans from yarn I got from Ireland. I thought of the tree of life. Your work is just beautiful. Any info will be welcome. Thank you.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

its breath taking! a wonderful job! wishing them well!


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

GORGEOUS!


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

A real treasure. An Heirloom for sure.


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Truly awesome!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

So gorgeous.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Beautiful work. She will have it forever.


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

That is absolutely stunning. I have that pattern all printed out and the yarn to make it; just cannot bring myself to attempt it. Yet.


----------



## MumofMatty (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow that is truly beautiful. What a lovely gift. You have done a wonderful job on it. Well done and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

It is beautiful. A real work of love.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

WOW!!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Your work is wonderful!!!! I have done two, but not this one.

I have several Tree of Life patterns, but not this one with the lovely cables. Did you put this together yourself, or is it a pattern you used. I recognize the flowers and the tree, but which cables did you use?


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

I am in awe of your work!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh..... completely speechless...what an heirloom work of art


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## Susan P (Jan 16, 2016)

Stunning! I hope you have included a label somewhere in indelible ink so following generations can see who made it and when.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, that's art!


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

Stunning!!!!!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I am sure this will be treasured for generations. It is truly lovely and the boarder finishes it all for perfectly.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Soo beautiful


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

A true heirloom. It is beautiful.


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

What a beautiful piece of art! Love this afghan!


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

What a beautiful heirloom you have created. Love it.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

That has to be one of the most outstanding works of knitting I have ever seen.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

What a gorgeous afghan!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That is gorgeous, wonderful knitting, an heirloom for sure.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Just beautiful!!!! You should be proud.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Wow what a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Beautiful knitting! A treasure for the happy couple&#128512;


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Stunning.....an heirloom!


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Oh my that is so gorgeous!! What wonderful knitting!!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

How utterly beautiful!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, how beautiful!!! It is an heirloom for sure!!! I bet that took a while to knit.


----------



## Justdianna1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Stunning!!


----------



## shortperson (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh, it is So Beautiful, obviously a labor of love and obviously cherished. What a lovely lovely gift for a daughter, she and her own family will feel hugged forever. Congratulations on her wedding and on your work of art!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Teuchter (Jul 15, 2014)

Phaedra96 said:


> That is absolutely stunning. I have that pattern all printed out and the yarn to make it; just cannot bring myself to attempt it. Yet.


Is it a 'shareable' pattern? PLEASE!!


----------



## Fitzknitz (Apr 29, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That's a lot of work and a wonderful heirloom for your daughter and SIL! You did a fantastic job...


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Wow!!! What a stunning heirloom, absolutely breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

Unbelievable!!!!!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW!!! Absolutely Stunning! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Along with many others...that is GORGEOUS!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

The sight of that afghan leaves me nearly speechless. What an amazing work of art.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Sooooooooooo beautiful!


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous....a real treasure...wonderful job....


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Lovely. A new family heirloom. Lucky daughter.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW - a king size? That was a labor of love on your part. It is stunning.


----------



## belly164 (Sep 11, 2014)

Can't say anything more than what everyone else has already said. It is stunning a beautiful gift to be treasured.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow, that is absolutely stunning, a wonderful achievement!!


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

No words to describe how magnificent this is! Wow!


----------



## cduren (Nov 14, 2012)

Just Beautiful!


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow! That will become a family heirloom.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Isn't that something! Your daughter will treasure that for her lifetime.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Incredible!


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

THAT'S A WOW!!! BEAUTIFUL HEIRLOOM!! HUGS...GG


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Very well done!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

It's just gorgeous! What a treasure!

Hazel


----------



## annemon (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm lost for words


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Amazing work. I'm sure they are thrilled and will treasure it always.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

beautiful..,


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

That is a work of art worth displaying. Beautiful work.


----------



## htinney (Sep 13, 2015)

That is one beautiful Afghan.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

This is so beautiful, it would never go on my bed! I'm afraid I would hang on the wall like a medieval tapestry.


----------



## TexasPurl (Feb 2, 2016)

Wow! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## maurmaur (Sep 5, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous, lots of work and what a heirloom for their family.


----------



## sheltielady (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh WOW Where can I find this pattern would love to make this Please if you can tell me where to find would appreciate very much


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

A work of apart. Beautification y th cc. . I hope they a


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

whodlum said:


> I posted a picture of this a few weeks ago without the border on it. It is now complete and on my daughter's king size bed. She sent me this picture.


Stunning.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi! In her post of a few weeks ago without the border, Whodlum said she combined two Lion's Brand patterns - Tree of Life and Lovers Knot. Here are links to the patterns:

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/70122AD.html?noImages=

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/60704AD.html?noImages=

You do need an account to get the Lion Brand patterns, but they are free to download once you do.

What an amazing vision she had to see how these would look together and create such a beautiful and original piece of art!


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

An heirloom for sure - very beautiful.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## Frances6Pitts (Jan 14, 2016)

This is absolutely gorgeous. I hope you also gave your daughter instructions on how to keep it beautiful. (such as cleaning and storing it)
I would have been so pleased if I had gotten something this beautiful for my wedding gift. AWESOME!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful, a true family heirloom!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Wonderful work. It's lovely


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous and more gorgeous!


----------



## jcoley (Nov 13, 2011)

Outstanding


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful..an heirloom for sure!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

so beautiful! I just made a smaller version for my great niece and it was work! Yours.... to fit a king sized bed is amazing! Love it!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

WOW! That is truly stunning!


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't even know what to say as it has all been said. Absolutely beautiful. You should be so proud.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful!! They will love it and have wonderful memories of the love and work you put into it.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Amazing - so impressive!


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree, a work of Art. Bravo, beautifully done.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

How beautiful and what a treasure for them to keep!


----------



## Christinak (Nov 7, 2012)

It is beautiful,! Looks great on the log style bed.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

How beautiful is this....


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

This will surely be a family heirloom. Beautiful work.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just another note about the border.... It is a perfect blend for the blanket.... Is it your own design?? Did you pick up stitches or did you knit it separately and sew it on.?. Gorgeous...


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Really stunning, you have reason to be proud.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

MAGNIFICENT!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

That is absolutely stunning.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, what a masterpiece!


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Beautiful! What a labor of love


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

OH WOW! So beautiful.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous! An heirloom for sure.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

That is gorgeous ! What a wonderful treasure for your daughter and SIL ! &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## lovelylinda1950 (Jan 19, 2016)

Very impressive. Making heirlooms is near and dear to my heart.


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Magnificent :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

It is very beautiful


----------



## kasapa (May 31, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful and surly fits her head and foot boards motif.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! Beautiful work.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW! That is beautiful.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Out of this world, love it. You are one very talented lady.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

So beautiful and lovely work.

SEA


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Stunning work!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

How long did this take you to make? Words fail me to say how beautiful I think it is.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Spectacular!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wooooow! Unbelievable amount of work and so gorgeous!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

absolutely stunning. They will treasure it for many years.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow,wow,wow! What a treasure.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

As gorgeous as it was before, it is even more so. Kudos to you. "A thing of beauty and a joy forever".


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## pemil (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful work! This is truly a family heirloom.


----------



## RosiefRosief (Apr 22, 2014)

Fabulous heirloom, I envy your patience in creating this


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh my, that's gorgeous!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

So beautiful!


----------



## shawaneemom (Feb 25, 2011)

Just wonderful. What a beautiful piece. You have a lucky daughter.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Magnificent work.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Stunning bedspread, will certainly become a family heirloom, beautiful work !


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

So very beautiful !!!!


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow! A picture says a thousand words...and they are all words of praise.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

AussieSheila said:


> Exquisite


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

AussieSheila said:


> Exquisite


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

a beautiful keepsake


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow! That is SO beautiful!


----------



## berthah (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi, what else can be said ditto, ditto


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Beautiful! What a piece of treasure!  :thumbup:


----------



## mrsrecarter (Apr 21, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Such a beautiful pattern and your version is stunning.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Wow! That is a treasure made with lots of love.


----------



## CornishKnitter (Jan 23, 2016)

Fantastic afghan!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous! Heirloom for sure!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

omgsh!! how long did that take? what a special mother you are! I've wanted to knit that one for my daughter when she got married....and now it's here!! errrggg..will never make it..going to make table runner in lace pattern


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

beautiful work real heriloom


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

You did a beautiful job.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Gorgeous! What a wonderful afghan, I am sure your daughter will treasure it.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Breathtaking!


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

Omg that is absolutely stunning, you are gifted.


----------



## Sophie5 (Apr 2, 2011)

A magnificent work of art and Labor of Love. Kudos to you!


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Stunning!!!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

That is truly a work of art - an heirloom to be treasured through the years!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow! Wow! Wow! Stunningly beautiful! Looks gorgeous on the bed! Your daughter & hubby must be so delighted with it! Well done! Fabulous work! &#128155;&#128155;&#128155;&#128155;


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Simply exquisite!


----------



## omiegosh (Nov 25, 2012)

Two knitting needles up!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful. Great job. Aloha... Bev


----------



## plstahl (Apr 13, 2012)

How exquisite! That is an heirloom to be handed down for generations.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, it looks great! Beautiful job


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

That is a work of art - it is exquisite - WOW!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Your Afghan is just Gorgeous!!! What a Keepsake.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Superb! Labor of love.


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

oooooo it is gorgeous well done !


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! A real treasure.


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

Stunning!!!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

WOW! that's a lot of work.


----------



## WillNotCook (Mar 31, 2015)

oooooooooooooohhhh !!!!!

I'm going to sneak into the house and steal that thing.

It's beautiful.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

WOW! It is beautiful work!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## Nowwhat (May 13, 2013)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

Absolutely astounding.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

It is absolutely gorgeous, you must be so proud, I love the colour

Di


----------



## kitkatcamp (Nov 11, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

flohel said:


> Beautiful. I am curious of the border I would love to know how it was done.


It's part of the Tree of Life afghan pattern on Lion Brand. Very easy to knit, but took forever to attach.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

roz franklin said:


> That is really beautiful . Did you do it in strips or all in one. Did you use a or just use your own ideas. I want to make my grandaughters afghans from yarn I got from Ireland. I thought of the tree of life. Your work is just beautiful. Any info will be welcome. Thank you.


I combined two patterns from the Lion Brand website. One was "the tree of life" and the other was "lovers knot".


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Your work is wonderful!!!! I have done two, but not this one.
> 
> I have several Tree of Life patterns, but not this one with the lovely cables. Did you put this together yourself, or is it a pattern you used. I recognize the flowers and the tree, but which cables did you use?


The cable pattern is "lovers knot" off of Lion Brand.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Teuchter said:


> Is it a 'shareable' pattern? PLEASE!!


It's a combo. Tree of Life & Lovers Knot. Both from Lion Brand.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

sheltielady said:


> Oh WOW Where can I find this pattern would love to make this Please if you can tell me where to find would appreciate very much


It's a combo. Tree of Life & Lovers Knot. Both from Lion Brand.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Shelly4545 said:


> Just another note about the border.... It is a perfect blend for the blanket.... Is it your own design?? Did you pick up stitches or did you knit it separately and sew it on.?. Gorgeous...


It's the border for the Tree of Life afghan. I sewed it on separately


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

This is so beautiful! You should send Lyon's a picture, as well. I am sure they would love it!


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful.&#128049;


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Fabulous work!&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning!! :thumbup:


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice I have one in progress that I started like 4 or 5 years ago. I just might finish it one of these days. Would like to find a different boarder though, one that is knitted on.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

Really Beautiful


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

carol12 said:


> Very nice I have one in progress that I started like 4 or 5 years ago. I just might finish it one of these days. Would like to find a different boarder though, one that is knitted on.


You can pick up stitches and knit it on. I wanted to be able to work on it at work so I knitted it separately.


----------



## Starproms (Jul 31, 2014)

Definitely a work of art. Did you make it on extra long needles?


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Incredible. You must have started the day she was born; many hours of love in that gift


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Magnificent. What a treasure for your daughter. This will be a family heirloom..springchicken66


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow, now that is amazing, please take a bow and I applaud you. The love that must be in every beautiful stitch is just something. Lucky daughter and it is so great that she is using it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

It really is wonderful! Bravo!


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful work. Love it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful work - and love in every stitch.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

WOW, WOW, WOW...It's gorgeous. Can't even begin to imagine the hours that went into it. You've truly created a masterpiece. Sure must have been hard to part with it.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

A true work of art!


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Not only is it a work of art, but a labor of love. You are such a special mom & mother-in-law :thumbup:


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

An absolute work of art. Wish I could make the likes for my daughter & S-I-L


----------



## granhiker (Feb 28, 2014)

gorgeous


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

Soooooo beautiful!


----------

